# (BESM) Growing Up Magical - Updated July 30th!



## thatdarncat (Jul 7, 2003)

Chapter 1: Introductions


First day of school after the summer holidays.

Old friends, familiar hallways and classrooms. The cherry trees on the school grounds are starting to flower, filling the air with their sweet smell. You walk the cobble stone path to the front door of the school, waving hello to a couple of friends. Stepping inside you walk to your locker and take your shoes off, slipping your school slippers on. After two weeks off, it feels slightly odd to be back in your school uniform. 

You walk to your homeroom, surrounded by the chatter of your fellow classmates. Upstairs... Third door on the left... Classroom 1C. You step through the open door and glance around. 24 desks in 4 neat rows, the blackboard at the front of the class, windows along the far wall looking out over the athletic fields. 

Posters on the back wall and along the remaining wall; some official school notices (outdated) but mostly posters for plays, concerts, artists. You walk to your seat and sit down. You chat for a couple of minutes, laughing and joking with friends, groaning when someone mentions the high school enterence exams. You compare schedules with classmates, finding people sharing classes with you. 

No one knows what your mystery class is. You barely glanced at your schedule when it was e-mailed to you a week ago, but took a second look when you noticed your electives. Two were the electives you requested, but it took you a moment to puzzle out the third. SGE-4G1 - Fourth year, Guidence, Class one... That much was simple, but the SGE didn't make sense. You should be able to sort out what the class was about from the letters, but SGE. No combination you could come up with seemed to fit. None of the students sitting around you have that class either. People make wild speculations about what it could be, but you know you'll find out this morning. What ever SGE-4G1 is, you'll be going there first thing after home room. 

The teacher walks through the door as the bell goes. You all stand and bow, saying "good morning sensei" in one voice. The teacher thanks you and motions for you to be seated. He stands at the front of the class, introduces himself and makes a short speach about a new year with new challenges. He talks briefly about the high school exams, reminding you (as if you needed to be) of the seriousness of those exams. The Cherry Blossum Festival will be coming up soon. He posts a sign up sheet, your class needs to organize food for the day. Class Elections next week. 

The bell rings, you grab your book bag and leave the room, hurrying to find your next class room. It feels odd to be changing classrooms when your teachers have always been the ones to change before. SGE-4G1: 0I. You rush downstairs and find your way to the classroom with time to spare. 

The walls are bare, the blackboard looks fresh and new. This room only has 20 seats, arranged in 4 rows. You slide into a seat, glancing around at the other students. Most you know in passing. Two students from your class sit down in front and behind you, looking a little nervous. The seats fill up quickly and the bell rings. No teacher appears. Several minutes pass, and a lady with long, slightly curly redish brown hair and a caucasian complextion steps in, sliding the door closed behind her. She's dressed somewhat more informally than your usual teachers in a simple long red skirt and a white blouse. She sets a book bag on the teacher's desk and nods as you rise and greet her. "Sit down, please, sit down. My name is Miss Mizuki. I will be teaching this class. This is the only class I will teach at this school, though I will be avaliable to any of you at any time." She pulls her chair around beside the desk and sits, crossing her legs. "You were assigned to this class because it is believed that you are all special. I am here to guide you, to aid you in finding your own ways over what will be a difficult time in your lives. At the end of this year, it is my hope that you will each have the knowledge of yourself and the confidence in yourself to face what ever challenges will come."

The class is completely silent as she stands again, and walks to the window, sliding it open to let a breeze in. "I'm sure you have noticed over the past several months odd occurances around you. Something familiar looks strange, then returns to it's familiarity when you look again. You loose your housekeys, then find them in a pocket you are sure was empty a moment ago when you checked it." She turns and one corner of her mouth quirks up in a smile and her eyes glint with laughter "the lamp you broke playing catch inside is unbroken when your parents return home. You hear people say things which they swear they didn't say out loud." As she mentions each of these occurances, people in the class stir and murmur, staring at Miss Mizuki. 

She looks around, catching your eye as her gaze passes over you "I will help you understand what is happening, what this means. Each of you is different, no two of you are alike. This is as true for your abilities as it is for everything else. Now, I know you don't all know each other, so I'd like you each to stand up and introduce yourself. I'd also like you to tell us a little about yourself, and tell us something that makes you special. I'll start: My name is Miss Karen Mizuki. I'm the adopted daughter of a Japanese couple who moved here shortly after they adopted me. My father is a Shinto priest and my mother was a teacher until she retired." She glances at the door to make sure that it is closed, then closes her eyes and seems to concentrate. She shimers and for a moment, where she was standing, a red tailed hawk beats it's wings, hovering at the front of the classroom. 

"That is part of what makes me special. It has taken me years to become skilled enough to put on that show, and it is not something that I do lightly in front of anyone." Miss Mizuki sits down. It can be dangerous to show your powers in front of other people or for the wrong reasons. This room and this class are a haven. I will show you others, but for now you should know that you are safe here. She looks at the girl sitting at the front of the classroom next to the door. "Junita, if you would, please?" 

Junita stands up. She is caucasion as well, wears glasses and has lighter brown hair with a touch of red. You can remember seeing her in the halls or sitting outside under a tree, reading. She turns to look at the class and says "I'm Junita Callihan, my dad writes travel books and my mom is a florest, but she used to dance. That's how she met my dad. I have a younger sister who just started here. I'll try and do something special now." She sits down and picks up the heavy, leather bound book beside her desk. She opens it to a certain page and then starts to chant in a language you've never head before. After she repeats herself twice, she looks at Miss Mizuki's desk, still chanting. Miss Mizuki's coffee mug slowly floats up into the air a few inches, then drops to the desk, sloshing a bit of coffee over the sides. Junita closes her book and stops chanting, blushing lightly and looking down. 

"Thank you, Junita, Next?" Miss Mizuki looks at the next student, a pretty girl with short black hair and the bluest eyes you've ever seen. She stands and quietly says in a slightly wavering voice, "My name is Kuroaki Hitoha. My parents teach math at the University and my older brother just graduated high school. I have a perfect memory." She sits back down, shaking a little.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 7, 2003)

waiting for player response


----------



## Silvr_Dragon (Jul 10, 2003)

*Grumbles impatiently* 
Come on people, let's get this show on the road!


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 30, 2003)

Bouncing to her feet, a girl with short black hair smiles at the class and starts speaking quickly. "Hi! I'm Motobashi Hoshi. My dad works for NRC and my mother stays home. I have an older sister who's in grade 11. Oh and I can." The boy sitting next to her has been making faces as Hoshi spoke. She giggles and blushes, sitting down. 

A lanky girl pushes her self timidly away from her desk and stands with a sigh. She slouches stumbling over a desk leg and regain her balance as she faces the class. Half of her face is concealed a pair of tremendously large glasses, it is hard to discern the actual color of her eyes because of them (if they are truly there at all!).  She clutches one of her school books in front of her. The only thing slightly remarkable about this girl is her long lusterous blue-black hair, which is gathered loosely in a white ribbon but otherwise hangs down to the backs of her thighs. She is pale and shakes slightly as you strain to hear her words. 

“My name is Kurogawa Kikyou. My father is an architecht. My older brother is a senior here at school, Kurogawa Tenshin, the captian of the baseball team. I have a twin brother Sho who is in the Kendo club. I am in training to be a shinto priestess.”

She wobbles slightly as she plops down back into her seat spilling her books on the floor. She blushes as she scurries to pick them up and bows again to the teacher embarrassed.

A thin boy stands up, He has black hair in dreadlocks.   His pale blue eyes scans the classroom. As he looks downwards, he begins to talk. "I am a ghost!" His declaration causes some to look at others with odd questioning glances. He begins again, his face never showing a sign of emotion.

"Things move of their own accord around me. Not many families liked me around. However the last five years I have remained with the same foster family." He snickers slightly. "Perhaps it's because my foster sister is sitting over there." He points to a girl across the class, who seeminly gets very angry at this. The boy begins to sit down again, only to pause and say "My name is Kana."

A tall, almost gangly boy with light blond hair and dark, dark eyes stands. He tends to look more at his desk than the teacher as he speaks in strongly accented Japanese, "Um, well, my name is Joshua McCallister.  My dad does financial work over at Taruki.  As for being special, well... I've never done anything neat like you guys can."

Miss Mizuki smiles warmly at you, "Josh, it does not have to be something showy, like what I did or what Junita did. What can you do that no one else can do?"

The boy looks blank for a moment, then shrugs, and pulls a brassy coin from his pocket.  "I've got this Sacajawea dollar.  When I flip it, it always comes up heads."

A slightly punkish looking girl with short black hair stands. She looks around. "I'm Akagawa Kaido. My father is Akagawa Ryu, and my brother is Yukio. I can find lost things really well."

The boy who was making faces earlier stands. He's tall, good looking and obviously spends a lot of time in front of a mirror. He grins at the class and says "I'm Take Tanaka. My parents both work for the city, and I find things that people lost too." He drops a set of keys in Kaido's lap and sits down, smirking. 

Slouching to his feet, a tall boy with dark, messy black hair looks around the class, then seems to stare at Junita. "I'm Mori Hiroshi, Take is my cousin and I never loose. Ever." He sits back down.

A tall, half Japanese, half Caucasian boy with spiked black hair stands up stiffly. "Daijirou Smith, I can repair anything that moves, that is all you need to know." He sits back down again, back straight, looking at the front of the room. Miss Mizuki nods and looks to the next person; "Kei?"

Slowly standing and running a hand through her frizzy brown hair, a girl with a round scar on her temple smiles at Miss Mizuki then turns to look at the class. "My name is Yamawara Kei. I'm an only child and my parents are away on business a lot. I collect flowers and leaves and I'm in the outdoors club and the science club."


----------



## thatdarncat (Oct 18, 2003)

No, this isn't dead, I just haven't been writing much lately 

in case anyone was wondering!


----------

